# Sleepy Time - DADGAD Fingerstyle



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

My cover of Alex de Grassi's DADGAD tune......thanks for watching! 

guitar - Collings 01A-SB

YouTube - Sleepy Time - cover by Tonedr


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

One of my favourite instrumental guitar tunes. Well played!


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

really appreciate you taking time to listen.......all the best!


dale


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice job.

Your Youtube channel is a great resource - I just subscribed. Thanks for all the work you've put into it.

I've been noodling more on my mandolin recently and am working through the mandolin tutorials you have on there.

YouTube - tonedr's Channel


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Your Youtube channel is a great resource - I just subscribed. Thanks for all the work you've put into it.
> 
> YouTube - tonedr's Channel


I second that opinion. I've been a subscriber for a while.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

gentlemen, thanks for your kind post........greatly appreciated! Glad that we can all share and learn from each other.....and isn't it a great thing to have music as a part of your life and relationships.

best,
dale


----------

